
Google Market Finder - leonagano
https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com
======
billconan
I was interested in this website's content and was about to sign up.

Then it pointed me to a google appengine sign up page, which says "Google is
not affiliated with the contents of the application or its owners. If you sign
in, Google will share your email address with the application but not your
password or any other personal information."

That scared me, I thought I was phished.

I checked thinkwithgoogle.com 's whois, it does appear to be a domain owned by
google.

then the above message is unnecessary. plus this domain does look like a
phishing site.

you should use something like google.com/thinkwithgoogle or
thinkwith.google.com

~~~
leonagano
You’re absolutely right. I should have used the google.com domain. Not sure if
it’s possible to amend it now

